# big bear



## PRESMAK14 (Aug 28, 2012)

this is a bear that showed up recently.  sorry about the date on the camera, i changed the battery, and forgot to set the date.  oops.  the bottom of the feeder is about 5 feet off the ground, and it is a 55 gallon drum for size purpose.  i know this would be a shooter, but how big is 'big.'  i mostly deer hunt, but if this thing walks by my stand, i will shoot it.


----------



## FMBear (Aug 28, 2012)

That's big enough to where you are going to "Find out who your friends are" when you need help getting it out of the woods!

This bear weighed 303 pounds field dressed.  I'd say the bear in these photos is approaching this weight nicely.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## PRESMAK14 (Sep 6, 2012)

No other ideas of how much this thing weighs??? come on now.  season opens in two days, and im just looking for a guestimate


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Sep 6, 2012)

300 325?? Just right for putting in the freezer in my book...


----------



## tim scott (Oct 6, 2012)

"how big is big"  lets put it in perspective... remember the old cartoon yogi bear?? well that one is boo-boo. but perfect for the freezer.
tim


----------



## glad to be alive (Oct 9, 2012)

This is a nice mature bear.  I would put it definitely at 250 lbs. IMHO, Don't know about 300 tho....  way to lean and lanky to be pushing 300, I don't see any jelly rolls on him while he is laying on the ground.     By all means you will know who your friends are when it comes to bringing this one out of the woods.


----------

